# مواعيد الاعياد فى 2010



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الأعياد القبطية المشهورة الثابتة 2020


التاريخ القبطي 1726 التاريخ الجريجوري 2009-2010 أسماء الأعياد 1 توت 11 سبتمبر 2009 عيد النيروز - عيد رأس السنة القبطية 2 توت 12 سبتمبر 2009 تذكار قطع رأس يوحنا المعمدان 17 توت 27 سبتمبر 2009 تذكار ظهور الصليب المجيد سنة 43 ش 30 بابه 9 نوفمبر 2009 ظهور رأس القديس مارمرقس الرسول 15 هاتور 24 نوفمبر 2009 رفاع صوم الميلاد 16 هاتور 25 نوفمبر 2009 ابتداء صوم الميلاد ومدته 43 يوماً 3 كيهك 12 ديسمبر 2009 دخول السيدة العذراء الهيكل 29 كيهك 7 يناير 2010 عيد الميلاد المجيد (28 كيهك في السنة الكبيسة) -عيد سيدي كبير 6 طوبه 14 يناير 2010 عيد الختان المجيد - عيد سيدي صغير 11 طوبة 19 يناير 2010 عيد الغطاس المجيد 13 طوبة 21 يناير 2010 عيد قانا الجليل - عيد سيدي صغير 21 طوبة 29 يناير 2010 نياحة السيدة العذراء مريم والدة الإله 8 أمشير 15 فبراير 2010 دخول السيد المسيح الهيكل وعمره 40 يوما 29 برمهات 7 أبريل 2010 عيد البشارة المجيد 30 برمودة 8 مايو 2010 شهادة القديس مارمرقس الرسول 1 بشنس 9 مايو 2010 تذكار ميلاد البتول العذراء مريم والده الاله 24 بشنس 1 يونيو 2010 دخول السيد المسيح أرض مصر 5 أبيب 12 يوليو 2010 عيد الرسولين بطرس وبولس 30 أبيب 6 أغسطس 2010 رفاع صوم السيدة العذراء 1 مسرى 7 أغسطس 2010 أول صوم السيده العذراء (15 يوماً) 13 مسري 19 اغسطس 2010 عيد التجلي - عيد سيدي صغير 16 مسرى 22 أغسطس 2010 صعود جسد السيدة العذراء






الاعياد القبطية المشهورة المتنقلة 2010

التاريخ القبطي 1726 التاريخ الغريغوري 2009-2010 أسماء الأعياد
16 طوبة 24 يناير 2010 رفاع صوم يونان
16 طوبة 25 يناير 2010 أول صوم يونان
30 طوبة 07 فبراير 2010 رفاع الصوم الكبير
01 أمشير 08 فبراير 2010 أول الصوم الكبير
19 برمهات 28 مارس 2010 أحد الشعانين
23 برمهات 01 إبريل 2010 خميس العهد
24 برمهات 02 ابريل 2010 الجمعة العظيمة
25 برمهات 03 آبريل 2010 سبت النور
26 برمهات 04 إبريل 2010 عيد القيامة المجيد
27 برمهات 05 إبريل 2010 شم النسيم. 
03 برمودة 11 إبريل 2010 أحد توما
05 بشنس 13 مايو 2010 عيد الصعود
15 بشنس 23 مايو 2010 عيد العنصرة
16 بشنس 24 مايو 2010 أول صوم الرسل (49 يوماً)

منقول من موقع الانبا تكلا
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

رااااااااائع يا النهيسى 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 ديسمبر 2009)

راااااااااااائع يا نهيسى 

شكرااااااااااا لمجهودك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 

كل سنه وانت طيب
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رائع جدا يا النهيسي

شكرا ليك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*


موضوع رائع جداااا يا النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*


----------



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*ثانكس يا باشا على الموضوع*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *ثانكس يا باشا على الموضوع*​


*منتهى الشكر ليكم


السيده العذراء معاكم


مرور فى منتهى الروووعه*


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااائع يا النهيسى
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*منتهى الشكر ليكم


السيده العذراء معاكم


مرور فى منتهى الروووعه*


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> راااااااااااائع يا نهيسى
> 
> شكرااااااااااا لمجهودك الجميل
> 
> ...


*منتهى الشكر ليكم


السيده العذراء معاكم


مرور فى منتهى الروووعه*


----------



## tenaaaa (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع يانهيسي
ربما يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *رائع جدا يا النهيسي
> 
> شكرا ليك
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*


*منتهى الشكر ليكم


السيده العذراء معاكم


مرور فى منتهى الروووعه*


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا يا النهيسى
> ...


*منتهى الشكر ليكم


السيده العذراء معاكم


مرور فى منتهى الروووعه*


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> مجهود رائع يانهيسي
> ربما يباركك​


*منتهى الشكر ليكم


السيده العذراء معاكم


مرور فى منتهى الروووعه​*​


----------

